# Dreaming about tarantulas



## Simon83 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone else dream about tarantulas? I've been dreaming about them a hell of a lot recently. Absolutely none of them are good though. I always dream about dropping them and bursting their abdomen...or they're suddenly disappearing and I'm having to hunt them down...or having them bite me in slow motion


----------



## Crysta (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL oddly enough I did have a dream about my tarantulas last night.
Shell gave me a gift of a 2 legged and 1 palp A. anax, and when I tried to show someone my tarantulas for some reason they all decided to pop out of their containers at the same time. So I tried to catch them all. I did, but I got bit on the thumb, and the H. incei wouldn't let go. In my other hand I was holding my small C. fimbriatus, and a P. cambridgei sling. And in the hand that was getting bitten was a small wolf spider. The H. anax was just slowly fumbling away. 

Haha


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 1, 2012)

I have alot of dream about tarantulas. Its usually about me having about 2-10 diffrent species of Ts in one tank, or that they escape C:


----------



## Shell (Jan 1, 2012)

Crysta said:


> Shell gave me a gift of a 2 legged and 1 palp A. anax


Wow, I don't give very good gifts....defective tarantulas, you would think in a dream I would do better lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sage (Jan 1, 2012)

I dreamed my g. rosea got out and somehow then there were babies everywhere.  I laughed at that one.  And then I dreamed my fiance and I were at some silent hill-themed place and there were huge tarantula monsters.  Yep, some weird ones since I got into the hobby.   XD


----------



## Mathayus (Jan 1, 2012)

I once had a dream that my grandma filled every one of my T's tanks with water and drowned them all. Then we were both eaten by rabbits. No more Mt. Dew before bed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTarantulaKid (Jan 1, 2012)

Mathayus said:


> I once had a dream that my grandma filled every one of my T's tanks with water and drowned them all. Then we were both eaten by rabbits. No more Mt. Dew before bed...


LMAO.... Im not sure what to think... I had a dream that my mom killed all of my t's... Twas an awful dream.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.913399,-122.294422
STAY (sic)


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Jan 1, 2012)

I dreamt about my t 2 nysts ago! My mum saw there were flies in his enclosure so sprayed it with mortein and it got on my spider! I tried in vain to pour water on it and it's legs started falling off and I said oh crap I wished this was a dream! When I woke up I was unbelievably relieved to find it was a dream!!... Well...nightmare. Lol


----------



## unclechewy (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, I thought I was the only one that had nightmares about T's.  In mine, I am always have problems with them getting out and I can't get them back.  They seem to gain supernatural strength in my dreams and they are able to push the door open on any enclosure I put them in.  It is always a great relief when I wake up and realize they are all safe and sound.


----------



## 022 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice thread! As far as I remember, I dreamt at least three times that I find some colorful unknow T, and I think four times that I killed or lost Ts. The last one, some Ts had escaped, but I realized that it was a dream before wake up. Or maybe I just dreamt that I realize it was a dream. Either way, I'm used enought with T dreams that I think I will realize it next time too... Lets see


And one time there were two species in one enclosure


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Jan 1, 2012)

Dreams r soooooooo weird!


----------



## Amy Beth (Jan 2, 2012)

I do dream of my a lot. I recently had one escape and I have had many dreams of her lately. I hope she comes home.


----------



## Simon83 (Jan 2, 2012)

[/COLOR]





Amy Beth said:


> I do dream of my a lot. I recently had one escape and I have had many dreams of her lately. I hope she comes home.


This makes me sad :-( when my a.versicolour sling died (she was totally unresponsive but wasn't in a death curl so I put her in a drawer for a few days until I could bury her) I always had dreams I'd go to the drawer and find she was moving, that she had molted and was even more pretty. It broke my heart when I would wake up and find she was still dead. I hope you can find your t


----------



## Transient (Jan 2, 2012)

I keep dreaming about tarantulas with jumping spider "faces". Very disturbing.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a dream that i molted just like a T. haha


----------



## MMAFogg (Jan 2, 2012)

I had one where i was fighting an Ork in my living room, i fell down with it on top of me and Titus (my G.Rosea) was up against his glass (like he does when trying to roam off for a female!) but he was shouting let me out!, so i kicked his box down with my foot and he lept onto the Ork.....

Sheer madness, i usualy have vivid dreams but that was one of the best, and recent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this means you're in love with your mother and want to kill your father and take his place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 3, 2012)

ive had quite a few and they always are about the Tarantulas getting out and trying to kill me , no joke lol..........One dream, the T kept running after me really crazy like and i couldnt run away and it kept catching me, i killed it with a knife but it mutated into my dog and i started crying cause i killed my dog...... yea , its always fearful dreams.



njnolan1 said:


> I think this means you're in love with your mother and want to kill your father and take his place.


----------



## emilybee222 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had MANY tarantula dreams. It's becoming a norm for me now


----------



## MMAFogg (Jan 3, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I think this means you're in love with your mother and want to kill your father and take his place.


nah, my dads more like a troll than an ork to be honest


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 3, 2012)

I fed a ivory millipede to a Giant centEped despite the fact..I do not own a Giant centepede
I also had dreams of my t's killing eachother & T stirmi being victroious
Strange stuff


----------



## katgrogan (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had a few since getting this little one!  Dreams of waking up to find a molt and she has grown huge! Dreams of Nathan letting me buy more! And just having the tarantula in the background of my other dreams.


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 3, 2012)

Dreams i had about T's:

1. a friend got angry with me and smashed al my enclosures and killed the spiders

2. I discover all my enclosures were infested with horrible mites

3. al my T's live in a giant enclosure, killing and eating each other, breeding interspecies, etc... (dreamt this more then once)

Not the most pleasant dreams...


----------



## SpiderNurse (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a dream before of having a B. smithi loose in my room. Which is funny, 'cos I've never had one  Just last night I had dreams about my new B. auratum that I bought yesterday...and then I proceeded to dream that a bunch of slings were coming out of their egg sac...and into my bed :S LOL! Which is also funny, because I have no desire to breed Ts.


----------



## Amy Beth (Jan 3, 2012)

Simon83 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> This makes me sad :-( when my a.versicolour sling died (she was totally unresponsive but wasn't in a death curl so I put her in a drawer for a few days until I could bury her) I always had dreams I'd go to the drawer and find she was moving, that she had molted and was even more pretty. It broke my heart when I would wake up and find she was still dead. I hope you can find your t



I would have dreams like that when my 1st Rosie died. I hate those dreams. I do not think my little T is going to come back. Been gone too long now.


----------



## Masurai (May 8, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I had an avic on my hand and i noticed that she had her fangs out and before i could get her back in her enclosure she slowly bit me and held on. I started biting my lip to deal with the pain and try not to scare the T. Oddest T dream ever lol


----------



## Jared781 (May 8, 2012)

Like you wouldnt believe... I seem to always stumble accross a burrow OR see a Poeci run by! lol


----------



## Pixxie (May 9, 2012)

I have dreams about tarantulas as well as other bugs quite often now.  I've only had one bad one, in this dream I accidentally put a tarantula in a centipede's cage and then the centipede started tearing off it's legs while I frantically tried to get the T out of the cage.  All the rest have been good dreams, in my favorite one I walked into my back yard and there were like 20 different species of scorpion on a tree, which I proceeded to collect, I was a little disapointed when I woke up and figured out that it didn't really happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## apophysis (May 9, 2012)

A few weeks ago I was dreaming like three days a row that a T had escaped and was running in my bed at night. My girlfriend is afraid of them so I paniced and went after the spider like crazy !! She woke me up every time and told me there is no spider LOL!!


----------



## Furret (May 9, 2012)

I usually have dreams about having a ton of rare and exotic T's, as well as scorpes, pedes and roaches..they're all so friendly and will cuddle up to me and not bite or get defensive at all..and then I wake up


----------



## UralOwl (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, I've had a couple dreams. Latest one was that my Grammostola sp. "Maule" was attacked and killed by an Emperor Scorpion. Not too sure why I dreamt that, but I think it may have something to do with that 'Deadly Creatures' video game that was released about 3 years ago. Gaming is one of my hobbies, though I don't remember much about that particular game other than the fact you played as a tarantula & a scorpion, and the graphics were awful, lol.


----------



## Satu (May 9, 2012)

I had an odd dream just last night. My little P. irminia escaped and I spent a lot of time trying to catch it again. Trouble was, it also kept getting bigger and bigger, and weirdly strong -- at one point I managed to put a plastic cup over it and then put a coffee cup on top to hold it down while I looked for some cardboard, and it got a leg under the edge and knocked the cup over (and then scampered off again).

I'm fuzzy on the details, but the dream ended with the army launching an air strike on the shed where I apparently kept my Ts, although I'm pretty sure this wasn't related to the spider escape. I think a friend of mine had turned out to be a terrorist. No, I don't know why she was in my shed.

I've absolutely no idea where this dream came from.


----------



## Masurai (May 9, 2012)

I had a dream today that I came home from work and my wife had converted our spare room in to a T room. Odd thing is that I don't have a wife, a job, or a spare room lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoWolf (May 9, 2012)

I dream about about tarantulas and the zombie apocalypse >_> Zombie tarantulas *_*

Clearly I watch too many zombie movies.


----------



## Masurai (May 9, 2012)

ArachnoWolf said:


> I dream about about tarantulas and the zombie apocalypse >_> Zombie tarantulas *_*
> 
> Clearly I watch too many zombie movies.


Your SO is lucky person lol


----------



## Vespula (May 9, 2012)

I dream about my tarantulas all the time! Usually I'm just doing tank mantenaince and such,  but sometimes they're super intelligent, psycic, and/or help me solve crimes. 

One night I dreamed that someone broke into my house and tried to kill me. As I was running to get a weapon to defend myself, I heard a roar/growling sound, turn around and see Minka, my Aphonopelma chalcodes, now a giant 5-feet-tall tarantula, attacking the guy. She then walked up to me and I petted her. I remember how soft her giant fur was. 

Another time, I dreamed that my tarantulas turned into humans and were my friends. It was weird.


----------



## wesker12 (May 9, 2012)

My beautiful versi got snacked on by my voracious lp. Someone made my tarantulas fight and my gorgeous female platyomma got impaled and died


----------



## ZergFront (May 9, 2012)

I had quite a few of those.


 1. Dream about recieving a cactus from an ebay seller to find it had a nest of an unclassified Psalmopoeus. All lime green, six white spots going down the abdomen like the stripes on a P.irminia and two white spots at the ends of each leg. Needless to say, I asked the seller if he's found any more. Oh and the AB forum makes absolutely NO SENSE in a dream reading threads. LOL!

 2. For what ever reason, I have the cage of an OBT female and the cage of a A.versicolor with an egg sac (neither species I have) open at the same time doing maintenance. The OBT goes in and attacks my Avic and won't stop! I keep getting it away with the ruler but it keeps going back to the other spider. The dream seemed to go on for hours with this constant trying to keep the OBT away and trying to get the Avic away from the OBT. The sac hatches instantly at the end with 2nd instars already (head scratch). I hate dreams with no clear and cut ending!

 3. I'm a witch in training and none of my family knows about it. My familiar is a 60" legspan P.irminia I recieved as a tennis ball size egg from a mage. I'm training at a college for magic users and we're preparing for a massive war before Anubis's army claims Earth. Witches and wizards ride a top huge scorpions and spiders. One collegue has the largest; a 
200" legspan T.blondi. Both rider and riden have armor. There's a large hatch on NWS abdomen's that encases the whole mirror patch. When the time's right, the rider opens it and nearby opponents are taken out with dagger-long hairs. 

 Some of the college rules and monsters' behaviors were pretty complex for a dream. In one instance, a girl friend of mine makes the mistake of bringing her A.geniculata familiar into an already occupied lair. All the familiars of witches and wizards usually are content with being in close proximity of each other but when a T has a sac or a scorpion has cargo on her back, she'll fight anyone but her "master" to the death. A G.pulchra guarding her sac went on a rampage with the Acanthoscurria and even the two witches were powerless to get their familiars under control. Both spiders ended up dying as a result. The Grammastola's master lost her mind from the loss and was put under sedation. The other girl, my friend, was suspended from the school from "lack of common sense."

 I don't know what became of the war or if the G.pulchra sac hatched because I woke up. It most have been due soon because there was talk of an Imprinting Ceremony. By far one of the coolest dreams I've had since the one I turn into a chimera. I'm thinking of turning it into a book. 

 That's all the ones I remember of arachnids but I've had other strange ones of a bear, snakes, sharks, jellyfish and a wolf that came alive from a pelt.


----------



## hedwigdan (May 12, 2012)

I had an extremely vivid dream last night, actually pretty creepy.
Basically I wake up, and Im in a half coconut hide on dry eco earth. I jump up and run outside of it to find myself in my AF G.rosea's tank, a 1ft cube custom made 
glass viv. I start banging on the glass and shouting, but no sound would come out. I could see out into my room, and see a big lump slowly moving under the covers of my bed. At this point I look around and for some weird reason I can see into my other Ts tanks, and each one has a person in it that are similar to the occupant  
(small ginger boy for my juvie smithi, emo girl with dyed blue hair for the GBB etc.) and their all banging on the glass/plastic to get out of their tubs or tanks.
This continues for awhile and eventually the lump on the bed gets up and its a 6ft G.rosea, an MM.
It walks around the room, and eventually comes over to observe the people in the tanks.
It picks up a tub or normal brown crickets, the size of my head since we're all shrunk to the size of the tanks previous occupants.
One by one the Rosea drops a cricket into each of the tubs, I watch as the emo girl, without fangs and venom is savaged by a cricket as it hops onto her face, 
When the rosea see's this he says something like "must be hungry!" and drops more into the tank. The girl is quickly killed and is eaten by 10 or so crickets.
The same happens to everyone until eventually it comes to me, and I'm eaten aswell..I usually dont remember dreams at but this one stuck!

@Zergfront
Please do turn that into a novel! it would be pretty great..If not and its an orphan project I could try and work on one with your permission?


----------



## ZergFront (May 13, 2012)

hedwigdan said:


> I had an extremely vivid dream last night, actually pretty creepy.
> Basically I wake up, and Im in a half coconut hide on dry eco earth. I jump up and run outside of it to find myself in my AF G.rosea's tank, a 1ft cube custom made
> glass viv. I start banging on the glass and shouting, but no sound would come out. I could see out into my room, and see a big lump slowly moving under the covers of my bed. At this point I look around and for some weird reason I can see into my other Ts tanks, and each one has a person in it that are similar to the occupant
> (small ginger boy for my juvie smithi, emo girl with dyed blue hair for the GBB etc.) and their all banging on the glass/plastic to get out of their tubs or tanks.
> ...


 That would be awesome. If I don't get to it, I'd be honored someone thought it was a good enough idea to print. I can help you if you have a dry spell.


----------



## ArachnoWolf (May 15, 2012)

I just had a weird dream my G. pulchripes' "abdomen" grew to the size of a tennis ball and she became the Jorougumo (Japanese spider demon) and became LADY of all creatures of the night >_>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2012)

I have that same game just because it's a game finally with bugs other than being just a minion here and there in the game like Zelda and Resident Evil. I also like it because the final boss fight is hilarious. I tried it on the most difficult setting but the scorpons and vertebrates are way too strong.



UralOwl said:


> Yeah, I've had a couple dreams. Latest one was that my Grammostola sp. "Maule" was attacked and killed by an Emperor Scorpion. Not too sure why I dreamt that, but I think it may have something to do with that 'Deadly Creatures' video game that was released about 3 years ago. Gaming is one of my hobbies, though I don't remember much about that particular game other than the fact you played as a tarantula & a scorpion, and the graphics were awful, lol.




---------- Post added 05-23-2012 at 06:38 PM ----------




ArachnoWolf said:


> I just had a weird dream my G. pulchripes' "abdomen" grew to the size of a tennis ball and she became the Jorougumo (Japanese spider demon) and became LADY of all creatures of the night >_>


 and I have a new name for a T... LOL!


----------



## Artaeshia (May 24, 2012)

I once had a dream about a giant B. smithi backing me and a friend into a corner and showing threat posture, so in the dream I turned to the friend and said; 'it's okay I'll get us out of this', so I blinked and woke up. 

Now every time I get a new T in the post I'll dream about it every night until it arrives


----------



## beaker41 (May 25, 2012)

I dreamt that I had some family members over and was headed to the T tank to feed them for everyone , but I was carrying a huge platter of steaks... Unfortunately I didn't get to see how big the T's were but steaks ? Must have been heading to a garage ...


----------



## Steatoda (May 25, 2012)

I recently dreamt that I killed my Lp with tweezers and fed it to my B. albopilosum... Not a good dream at all!

A few months ago I had a reoccurring dream that I was buying an OBT, those dreams went away when I actually bought one.


----------

